# Good Night My Sweet Angel



## mylissyk

Godspeed good boy. You are so loved and will be so missed.


----------



## TheZ's

Good-bye dear Reno. . . may your spirit run free. What a touching farewell. . . wishing you peace and strength.


----------



## davebeech

Goodnight Reno
and Rest In Peace now


----------



## Bentleysmom

That's beautiful Laurie! God speed sweet Reno ♥


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Godspeed sweet beautiful Reno, you touched the lives of many. 

Beautiful tribute.


----------



## lynn0624rj

I am so sorry for your loss. Losing a family member is always hard. I will be praying for you and your Golden.


----------



## PrincessDi

Those words ring so sad and true. Shedding lots of tears for you and Reno. It takes such love to set them free from their pain. Holding you in our thoughts at this sad time. Godspeed dear Reno.


----------



## ssacres

It is just so hard to say goodbye. Hugs..


----------



## HolDaisy

That was a beautiful poem.

So sorry for the loss of your special boy Reno. He will never be forgotten on this forum - a true inspiration who fought bravely until the end. Run free sweet boy! Sending lots of hugs to your family and brothers at this difficult time.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That was beautiful--what a tribute! So sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you and your family.


----------



## Sydney's Mom

Oh Laurie. I've cried a lot for you today. I'm so sorry for you. I hope you find comfort in one of your other boys - they'll be there for you to cry into.

Run free sweet Reno. xx


----------



## AmberSunrise

What a loving tribute to your beautiful Reno.

Sleep softly dear one.


----------



## inge

What a beautiful poem....run free sweet boy...


----------



## goldensrbest

May you find freedom from your pain, and run and play with all the animals there.


----------



## mudEpawz

A beautiful poem and tribute to Renos journey to the bridge.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Laurie, I am very, very sorry for your loss of sweet Reno. What a beautiful tribute you wrote it there, cant leave any eye dry today. I am crying here, for you and all of us who lost ones we loved so much. You are mourning loss of your dear Reno for the rest of us the hero went into legend to live there forever.
Run free sweet boy, run fast and strong, you will always be remembered by many.


----------



## Tennyson

Beautiful tribute for a beautiful boy.
RIP Reno.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Run like the wind Reno man.


----------



## xoerika620xo

I cried just reading this poem..goodbye Reno sweet dreams 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

Goodbye sweet Reno. You were a brave and loving boy. 

Laurie, I hope you can take comfort in knowing that Reno knew he was loved. 

Sending healing thoughts to you and all of Reno's family.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Beautiful poem.. rest in peace dear Reno..


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry! The poem is a loving tribute as and others have said, Reno knew how much he was loved.


----------



## Cody'sMom

We are so sorry for your loss and dedicated our afternoon walk to Reno.
Connie and Cody


----------



## Doug

Oh no I am so sorry. My heart is heavy for you.

Reno is our hero. He fought long and hard to be with you. What an amazing boy to have as your guardian angel for life and beyond.

Reno I hope that you are having the most amazing welcoming home party in heaven as you do the happy dance and reunite with your soul family that has gone before you. I know that you are also there still keeping an eye on your mom and wanting her to be happy and strong and are very thankful for the wonderful things she has done for you.

Laurie I know that it is hard but may the sun shine brightly for you today. Feel proud of yourself for the beauty that you have achieved together. You have been truly blessed and will continue to be.

Be good to yourself and I hope that you allow yourself to indulge in your most favourite things because you deserve the best things that life has to offer. I hope that you can physically feel all the love surrounding you right now from your golden family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

No words... only lots of tears, love and prayers. Reno... you will be forever loved.


----------



## *Laura*

Good bye sweet Reno. We will miss you. Run free to the Bridge. There are many of our fur-babies there waiting to greet you. Laurie I'm so sorry you had to say good bye to your sweet boy today. It's a very sad day


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Big lump in my throat after reading that very touching poem. Run free sweet Reno.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Rest easy sweet boy. Laurie, my thoughts are with you on the very difficult day.


----------



## cubbysan

Hugs!!!!! Beautiful poem!


----------



## arcane

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Dear Reno.


----------



## 2golddogs

Oh sweet Reno, you were so well loved and will be greatly missed. You have been a true inspiration to so many of us. Rest in peace.


----------



## maggie1951

I was so sad to read this post Reno will never be forgotten on this site.

RIP Reno Godspeed see boy


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

What a lucky boy to have shared his life surrounded by so much love. Your poem was absolutly beautifull...so touching. You've got one very special guardian angle looking after you now...play hard and sleep softly Reno...you'll find many friends surrounding that warm light. My thoughts are so with you Laurie...take care.

Pete


----------



## Sweet Girl

Too many tears. 

Reno, you were loved by so many here. We all cheered you on in your brave fight. What a trooper you were. You will be so missed, but enjoy your peaceful, pain-free days ahead. 

Laurie, please know we are all here for you.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy!


----------



## Miaya's mom

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Ivyacres

Sending 'ciber hugs' to you. Such a touching poem.


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Reno

We ALL LOVED YOU!! Godspeed and Rest in Peace, Sweet Boy!


----------



## Megora

Beautiful....

I'm so sorry, Laurie.... I don't know you nor have I met your dogs, but I believe wholeheartedly that Reno went to sleep a happy and content old dog, knowing every bit how loved and cherished he was. And the miracle of his life is you have a wealth of joyous memories to look back on, even this past year as hellish as I'm sure it has been - you were given the peace of a slow parting and quiet and gentle walk into the sunset with him. And I'm sure that the last year he was able to nudge a little bit of himself into that puppy of yours for you to remember him happily by. All my thoughts are with you and your family...


----------



## Wendi

Rest easy Reno. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## solinvictus

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Run young and free at the bridge Reno until you can meet again.


----------



## kwhit

Oh wow...in tears here.  I am so sorry for your loss. Reno touched many, many hearts, mine included. You gave him such a great life, Laurie. I have no doubt that Reno went to the Bridge feeling very, very loved and cherished. Beautiful poem for a beautiful soul. 

RIP Reno, you will be forever loved and forever remembered...


----------



## CarlosW9FE

My heart goes out to each and every one that loses their beloved Golden. I am so deeply sorry for your loss of Reno and our prayers go out to you. 

Run free and play hard dear boy, you have many friends waiting to play with you now at the Bridge.


----------



## twinny41

I'm so sorry Reno lost his battle and you had to say goodbye. Until you all meet again RIP Reno


----------



## sameli102

Such a beautiful poem....Reno was so loved. God bless


----------



## GoldenMum

What a beautiful tribute to Reno, the love is so apparent. Sending you strength, sleep softly sweet boy.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

Tucker, Maggie and I all send (( Hugs )) to all of you. The pain is so Great I know, and I hope that the tears turn to smiles with thoughts of your beautiful Reno. Run Free and Fast Sweet Boy.


----------



## mickeychick

I'm so sorry. Reno was a beautiful boy. Heaven has welcomed a new angel today.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Reno will always be one of my favorite GRF babies. My heart is so heavy for you all today--but so happy for Reno because he was one lucky dog to have been SO loved by a family so wonderful. My thoughts and prayers are with you all. (((HUGS))).


----------



## magiclover

Laurie I am so sorry about Reno. He really was special. Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## Hannah's Mommy

Such a beautiful poem and beautiful, loving boy...

Rest easy Reno. Play all day with the other puppies as a happy, healthy boy.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Laurie, it takes a great love to release an adored companion from their failing body. Reno has by now met the pack of beloved angel pups who have gone before him, and he is happy, whole and running free of his earthly cares. It's you who's now taken on the pain and heartache for giving him that gift. Wishing you a peaceful heart as you mourn your beloved Reno.....


----------



## KiwiD

What a beautiful poem. My condolences on your loss of Reno. He put up a valiant fight and I know how much he'll be missed.


----------



## ssacres

Thought of you all day. May God give you peace and we will see them again. He told me so. I will trust in his word. Bless you.. and your dear dog. Hugs.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Reno was a very special boy. Our babies are so loved & their departure from our lives so profound. 

Run you sweet, brave boy!!


----------



## dborgers

Aw. Oh, gosh. I opened this thread not knowing what it was. 

(Picture grown man with tears instantly streaming down his face)

Reno, you'll enjoy the unlimited treats and fun until Laurie sees you again.

I'll never forget you, boy


----------



## hollyk

Godspeed Sweet Boy.


----------



## eslucky

I'm just so so sorry. God bless you. Reno was a star on earth and I'm sure is watching over you and your family now.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Oh Laurie. I know so well that you have accepted your own pain in trade for Reno's. Hard as the long fight has been, there are even harder days ahead as you mourn the sweet boy we have all come to love. Thank you for loving him enough to let him go.

When the time is right and you really need to feel Reno beside you, give this a try: The Star.

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## love never dies

Rest In peace - Sweet Angel Reno. 
Reno was really special. I am sorry and take care Laurie.


----------



## Zuca's mom

Such a beautiful tribute. Sorry for your loss but what a blessing to have had him in your life.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Saw it on FB..so sorry for your loss! He fought long and hard! He will be forever missed and just know that he is in good company! Sending thoughts and prayers to you and your family!


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so so very sorry.
RIP Sweet boy


It takes a moment to meet someone, an hour to know them, a day to love them, but a lifetime to forget them


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Our hearts are breaking for your loss...a beautiful tribute for a beautiful boy. HUGS


----------



## patrice

I am so sorry for your loss. Peace to you during this time. You have loved completely, this can never be taken away. xoxox Patrice


----------



## coppers-mom

I know how hard it was for you to tell Reno he could go.
I hope he is happy now, pain free and doing all the best, best things at rainbow bridge.


----------



## my4goldens

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free, Reno.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hugs to you and your family. Reno, such a special boy, will be missed by so many.


----------



## amy22

I am so very sorry....RIP Reno


----------



## hotel4dogs

can't type thru the tears. God speed sweet boy.


----------



## hubbub

I am so very sorry that this time has come. What a wonderful life he shared with his family. Goodnight sweet boy. We're holding you all in our thoughts.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Good night darling Reno...


----------



## tobysmommy

Oh Laurie, I'm so very, very sorry. Godspeed, sweet Reno. Run free.


----------



## Rainheart

Laurie, I am so so sorry to hear about our Reno boy... He has been an inspiration to goldens everywhere fighting cancer. You made the best decision for him out of love and now he can be with his brother, Phoenix.


----------



## jealous1

I was so sorry to see this . . . Reno, may you run pain free with those who have gone before you. Thank you for being such an inspiration to so many of us.


----------



## Thalie

Sleep tight, dear Reno. You brought so much joy to your people and your brothers. You are a great dog. 

Laurie, my condolences on your loss. Your family is in my thoughts.


----------



## Nath

Tons of tears flowing.


----------



## KathyL

What a beautiful poem for a beautiful dog -- so very fitting. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## njoyqd

Beautiful farewell poem
Breaks my heart
Sending you prayers and wishes for comfort
RIP sweet boy


----------



## Macretriever

Reading this just makes my heart ache I tried to write a message last night, but I could not get through the tears as it brought back all the feelings from doing the same thing myself a few months ago. You know in the end you did the right thing, but it's such a hard decision to make because we love them so much and never want to let go. But they deserve to be free of pain.


----------



## PrincessDi

Lots of hearts are breaking for you and for losing Reno. Just wanted to know that you and your family continue to be in our thoughts at this heartbreaking time. We are all here for you if you need us. So very sorry!


----------



## betsy3971

That was such a beautiful poem that so pointedly captured the emotions of losing our special friends. I lost my Sam on Thursday of last week (11/15). He had been diagnosed with Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia in September and after two months of a brave fight, he declined rapidly and we chose to end his suffering. I miss him terribly. He was such a sweet, beautiful, boy. There will never be another one like him.

Thank you for your post.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry that you lost your beautiful boy Sam last week! I can see what a special boy he was. 



betsy3971 said:


> That was such a beautiful poem that so pointedly captured the emotions of losing our special friends. I lost my Sam on Thursday of last week (11/15). He had been diagnosed with Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia in September and after two months of a brave fight, he declined rapidly and we chose to end his suffering. I miss him terribly. He was such a sweet, beautiful, boy. There will never be another one like him.
> 
> Thank you for your post.
> 
> View attachment 121840


----------



## dexter0125

What a wonderful poem. Tears just reading it. I am so sorry for your loss. Reno was so lucky to have such a loving and caring family. May he rest in peace and play hard at the bridge until you meet again.


----------



## mm03gn

Laurie, I am so sorry that you had to say goodbye to your sweet Reno! Please rest assured that he had the BEST life you could have ever given him and he knew nothing but love. I hope your other 3 boys are doing ok.... (((Hugs)))


----------



## nparker

What a touching tribute, my heart breaks for you :--sad:


----------



## momtoMax

Rest in peace, Reno. Deepest sympathies to your family and brother dogs on your loss.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I've been thinking about you so much over the past two days. Sending you support and strength. I hope you're okay.


----------



## Neeko13

Im so sorry to hear your Reno lost his battle....Run free sweet Reno.... What a beautiful poem....prayers for you and your family.....


----------



## Hali's Mom

Where is the "LIKE" button when you need it? 
Lovely tribute poem Laurie for a lovely boy. Everyone here has had some wonderful comments regarding Reno. I can only hope that your wonderful memories of the years you have spent together will soon replace the hurt you are feeling now.


----------



## ssacres

So hard to let the go. Praying for you to find peace. Sending love and hugs,,


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

I am so sorry Laurie - I am just seeing this now. I read your previous posts and Reno sounds like one very special boy. May Reno be at peace. Please know I share your pain and can only hope that eventually this horrible sick feeling passes. Rest quietly Reno.


----------



## goldensmum

Sleep softly at the Bridge Reno and play hard with your new friends


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

Tears are pouring down my face while I read the beautiful tribute to your beloved Reno. Know my heart is with yours. Run free beautiful boy.


----------

